# Pit And Chihuahua



## kujA

this is Samson and Soju..
Delilah is somewhere else sleeping... haha


----------



## mygirlmaile

OMG!!! Thats so sweet! I just showed my boyfriend and was like "why cant ours get along like that?" my big Chihuahua is sucha grump. LOL.


----------



## FloorCandy

My pug and pit are best of friends!


----------



## ~StangChick~

aww what great pics!! so cute!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

that picture is priceless.....


----------



## American_Pit13

Very cute! My Ambully has a chi and they love each other.


----------



## hell no they wont go

OMG the second pic is way adorable!


----------



## trav82

Man why cant our chi's like our pit. she loves them but they bite at her and she tries stepn on their heads when they bite at her to get them to stop.


----------

